

Can Tim Cook fix what’s rotten at Apple? - ukdm
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/103393-can-tim-cook-fix-whats-rotten-at-apple

======
annon
The big changes Tim Cook is going to make are adding flash to iOS and Blu-Ray
to Mac? Are you kidding me? Maybe 3 years ago those would have been big, but
both platforms are now getting along just fine without them.

------
plinkplonk
This is a fairly content free article which makes some highly speculative
claims and hand waves a lot. Skip.

~~~
TomOfTTB
Speculative claims based on poor fact checking. Some examples...

"Apple’s new CEO is not like Steve Jobs. In fact, in many ways he is the polar
opposite of the technology icon that he has replaced. Pundits and fans alike
see this as a major problem for the future of Apple, something that was
reflected in the stock market after the resignation of its titular head"

\- The day after Jobs stepped down the Dow was down 1.51%, the S&P was down
1.56% and Apple was only down .65%. A week later it was up 1.5% and a month
later it was up nearly 8%.

"Where Jobs wanted solitude and a environment free of people making
suggestions, Cook seems to be pushing the tiller in the opposite direction,
opting instead for dialog when it comes to making decisions for the company."

\- Read any biography of Jobs, even the negative ones, and you'll see that
isn't true. EVERYONE says the same thing "He was an ass who would scream at
you and call you names but he expected and encouraged people to do the same to
him"

"These small moves are certainly laudable, and indicate that Cook may indeed
be a savvy businessman, but he has a hurdle to overcome as he is certainly not
the “product guy” that Jobs was."

\- This completely ignores the huge role played by Ive and Schiller. I'm not
saying Jobs didn't add a lot to the equation but, in his own words, Ive was
his "design soul mate". Jobs gave his approval but it's Ive who has been
designing Apple products for the last decade.

Also the author claims Steve Jobs came in and discontinued charitable giving
programs that were already in place. I find that hard to believe and the
reason has nothing to do with Jobs. Apple was on the verge of bankruptcy when
Jobs came back and I can't see them spending money to match employee
contributions when they barely had enough to keep the lights on.

So yeah, this guy has no idea what he's talking about.

------
FelixDoof
Yeah, that death spiral that Apple's in. Maybe Tim Cook can restore clone
licenses, reintroduce floppy disk drives, and stud the next iPhone with dozens
and dozens of buttons and knobs too. Maybe add an "Intel Inside" sticker on
every new MacBook, now that Steve Jobs' ruinous reign is over.

------
cmelbye
I simply can't see Flash on iOS devices and Blu-Ray on Macbooks.

------
randomafrican
"While online media is exploding and Blu-ray sales are anemic, native support
of Blu-ray burning and playback in OS X needs to happen."

yes, that's soooo obvious !

------
miles_matthias
Completely agree with plinkplonk and annon - this article is completely
unfounded. The author never explains "what's rotten at Apple." Don't fix
what's not broken.

------
dinde
The mobile version of this article is terrible. The scrolling "jerks" to
whatever page it thinks I should be on - very strange.

------
bgramer
Apple's rotten? Oh please. The headline is a linkbait troll. Take the
speculations within with a lot of salt.

